# QNE (Qualified but not Enlisted) holding out for an 11x Option 40



## mikeguerrero64 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've been using the search engine to help answer my questions, but I need your guidance. 

Last week I went down to MEPS and qualified for everything to attain an 11x Option 40 contract. After I took the ASVAB my recruiter told me there were no Option 40s available across the board. He asked me if I wanted to "talk to the counselor and maybe the counselor can work something out for me". So I agreed and stayed at a hotel and qualified for everything in the morning. When my counselor could not get me an 11x option 40, I told him "I appreciate the help, but I can't see myself singing anything unless it was an 11x Option 40. I will be fine with waiting out for one". 

Soon enough, everyone from the USAREC scrambled and began talking to me. The Master Sergeant gave me his pep talk about him growing up poor and yada yada, and tried convincing me to do intelligence or Special Forces. I remained calm and persistent and responded ," Sergeant, since I was a kid, I dreamed of being a Ranger. I want a shot to make it into the 75th. I will wait for an Option 40. Thank you for your support". I walked away again.

My recruiters called me immediately. Sounding angry with me they told me to
1.) Sign an 11x with no Option 40
2.) They would renegotiate my contact once an Option 40 came back up.

I knew how much they had helped me with paperwork and driving me down to MEPS etc., but deep down I just felt it wasn't right to sign without an Option 40. Just the idea of never getting a chance to make it into the Regiment made me tear up. That's how bad I want it. 

Above all, I didn't sign. My recruiter took me back to the local station. All the recruiters yelled at me. Because I did not sign, their whole recruiting station was under pressure from their command. 

On Friday, they tried to rush me back down to MEPS and to sign 11x without an Option 40. I told them, "No, call me when an 11x option 40 comes back up and I will sign immediately. I appreciate all the help".

I understand how bad it looks on them for me to be a QNE (qualified, but not enlisted), but to them I know I'm just a quota. I know how incredibly hard it is to get to Regiment without an Option 40.

Have I made the right choice? What do I do? 

I feel like the recruiters will no longer help me and will not even bother to check for available 11x Option 40s. Is there anyway I can check the system or find out if Option 40s are available? 

P.S. 
Has anyone renegotiated their contract to get an option 40?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Muppet (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not a recruiter but in my honest opinion, if that is what you want, you get it. Don't let them pressure you onto something you don't want. There are awesome jobs in the Army but if Ranger Regiment is what you want, find a way to get it. So, yeah, I'm with you on this decision. 

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2017)

@mikeguerrero64 

Here is my recruiter/MEPS story -

I was a complete fuckup in high school and had to repeat my senior year. When I told my recruiter that I wanted to put off shipping to boot camp for one year so I could graduate with a diploma, he put me on a bus to MEPS the next day to "discuss ".

Once there, they were complete and total dicks. At the time I had burned my parents enough that they did not bother going with me, It was the first time in my short life I had to stand for principle. There was no internet then, (yes there was a time) so I had no one with experience to ask for advise, I just _knew_ what I was supposed to do. 

I remember a corporal coming into the room where I was sitting (think of the interrogation rooms you see on TV cop show) and really giving me hard time, telling me that I was disgracing the Corps before I even joined it. Then a Major came in, he was the good cop. The Major explained how the Corps needed me "now", and that my delay would cause people to question my patriotism and love of country. He put a phone in front of me, told me to call my mom and let her know I'd be shipping directly to San Diego that night! ( No idea what they would have done with me, probably put me into some type of "shit platoon" until I could start a new series.) He went on to tell not to worry about my diploma, I could study for my GED during my "off time" at bootcamp. Jesus, I think about that now...bootcamp was hassle enough, cannot imagine trying to study for my GED at the same time!

I did end up calling my mom, but to tell her what they told me and that I did not want to go until I finished high school the right way. After that I don't remember much, this was in 88' so Gulf War had not kicked up yet - maybe quotas were tougher to reach then.

In the end I held strong and shipped one year later - no worse for the wear, but with a high school diploma, the respect of my family, and most important the first "defining moment" of my life. It is one I think back to often.

Stay strong, assuming you qualify, you'll get what you want. It's all a game, and you have the advantage of knowing the rules better than most.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2017)

We have threads where quotas are discussed but the short answer is the numbers come and go. If what you want is an 11x Option 40 contract, then hold on for one. There will be more. Don't allow yourself to be bullied so a couple of recruiters can make their numbers for the month.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 20, 2017)

The recruiters were doing their job.  Now, you do yours:  hold out for what you want.  Most of us have stories like that, and I won't bore you with mine, but believe me, you are not alone.


----------



## 18echo (Mar 21, 2017)

The recruiter's job is to contract people into anything (with quotas on certain vacancies per quarter). The career counselor's job is to find an open training seat for a contract. They are both responsible for getting contracts signed today, (because their research shows that candidates are not likely to return, and candidates drop out of delayed entry). And once they do have you signed, they have no reason to do a RENO (renegotiate a contract) unless they wrote up an erroneous enlistment, or you medically cannot ship.

Just hit them up at the beginning of every quarter. 1 JUN is your next one. Your ASVAB is good for five years. And try a different recruiter and MEPS if it is in driving range for you.

Other options; you can enlist 11X, and roll the dice on seeing the Ranger Recruiter during OSUT or at Airborne school. Or applying for RASP once you get to 82nd, or staying at 82nd until you have Ranger School done, then applying for RASP.


----------



## sah2117 (Mar 21, 2017)

18echo said:


> The recruiter's job is to contract people into anything (with quotas on certain vacancies per quarter). The career counselor's job is to find an open training seat for a contract. They are both responsible for getting contracts signed today, (because their research shows that candidates are not likely to return, and candidates drop out of delayed entry). And once they do have you signed, they have no reason to do a RENO (renegotiate a contract) unless they wrote up an erroneous enlistment, or you medically cannot ship.
> 
> Just hit them up at the beginning of every quarter. 1 JUN is your next one. *Your ASVAB is good for five years.* And try a different recruiter and MEPS if it is in driving range for you.
> 
> Other options; you can enlist 11X, and roll the dice on seeing the Ranger Recruiter during OSUT or at Airborne school. Or applying for RASP once you get to 82nd, or staying at 82nd until you have Ranger School done, then applying for RASP.



Excuse me sir, but has this information changed recently? From what I've read and from my experience a candidate's ASVAB score is only good for two years. 

My experience being limited to only what a recruiter has told me in the past. The website I read the information on was  ASVAB | Frequently Asked Questions

Thank you for any clarification.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Mar 21, 2017)

Just wait for an option 40. Renegotiating a contract would be suicide, because it will never happen and you'll be stuck mowing lawns and sweeping roads in the big Army. Regiment will always be there, it's not going anywhere anytime soon.

 Although infantry is a fine job and those dudes are one of a kind, I highly recommend 13F. The job is awesome, you get to control air support and drop bombs. Life in bat is much better, because you have your own squad of FOs, so you'll pretty much never get stuck doing anything dumb with the entire company. Also FOs don't have any organic sensitive equipment they are responsible for, so you'll never do layouts. FOs get to go TDY all the time and you get paid for it too, you'll go to some pretty badass places. But with that said, it's probably the most demanding job mentally.

The entire Regiment needs FOs, it's pretty bad. Guys just keep quitting in RASP. Think about it dude. Just my two cents.


----------



## 18echo (Mar 22, 2017)

sah2117 said:


> Excuse me sir, but has this information changed recently? From what I've read and from my experience a candidate's ASVAB score is only good for two years.
> 
> My experience being limited to only what a recruiter has told me in the past. The website I read the information on was  ASVAB | Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Thank you for any clarification.


No, you are right, it's two years these days. I was thinking of my own experience when writing, and the old limit was 5 years.


----------



## NomadicWriter (Mar 25, 2017)

I signed into DEP with 11x no Opt. 40, and my recruiter made good on his promise to get me the Opt 40 before I shipped. I also made the same promise to a few guys when I was a recruiter, and made good on that promise.

That being said, you gotta look out for you at this point. Having a QNE in the system is a huge red flag, so you can be damn sure everyone up to and possibly include the USAREC CG know your name by now. They'll get you an opt. 40 at some point just to get that QNE off the system. Just be patient and continue being polite despite any pressure salesman tactics being used.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2017)

NomadicWriter said:


> Having a QNE in the system is a huge red flag, so you can be damn sure everyone up to and possibly include the USAREC CG know your name by now.



Reflecting negatively on the recruiter for not getting the man signed?


----------



## NomadicWriter (Mar 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Reflecting negatively on the recruiter for not getting the man signed?



Everyone in the CoC/CoR. But, as we all know, shit flows downhill and that recruiter is going to feel the heat more than his 1SG or CSM will.


----------



## mikeguerrero64 (May 19, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday, I went down to MEPs with an 11x Option 40 contract. I finally got the contract earlier this week and went down to MEPs as an inspect this morning. I went down to MEPs 2 months ago and qualified for everything, but didn't sign because they didn't have any Option 40s. Anyways, all I needed was a quick inspection to see if anything had changed since my last time at MEPs. 

So this is where things went downhill. The doctor noticed a tiny skin rash on the back of my left leg. I simply said it was dry skin. She blew it out of proportion and wrote it down as Eczema. She and another doctor literally had no clue what the rash was and decided it was eczema. I was then DQ'd and my counselor/recruiter put in a request for a medical waiver. 

Even if the waiver is approved, would that mean I can no longer have a shot at being a Ranger? I read you cannot have a medical waiver to be in the Regiment. 

I truly believe the doctor just misdiagnosed the rash. I went to my doctor this morning and she declared the rash was not a rash, and was "hyper pigmentation of skin". She went on to write, "There is no history of eczema or allergic skin reaction. The lesions on his calf appear to be from scarring from scratching. No further follow up is needed". Is there anyway this can be fixed/overturned? I'm going to my dermatologist later today as well.

All my life I've wanted to serve in the 75th. I don't know what to do. I've literally worked way too hard for this opportunity to be DQ'd for a tiny rash.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 19, 2017)

T


----------



## Baxter117 (May 25, 2017)

I'm in the same boat right now but not as far into the process. I'm going to MEPS Tuesday  for physical-n-return.

My recruiter is a good guy though as far as I can tell. He showed me the supposed list of jobs that are open on his computer system and that I can take and he also did call ROC for me twice while I was in his office to see if I could get even 11X. I basically told them that I'd be around and that when they got any Option 40's for 11X or 13F to call me and I'll come right away. 

I'm just respectfully saying no to 19D Option 4 right now and basically hinted at them them that the ball is in their court. 

Also huge thanks to the people on this site who gave information about 13F in the Regiment, I was only going to take 11X at first but 13F is something I'd jump on now if it opens with a 40 option.

If anybody has any good advice for respectfully putting pressure on them, or specifically just tactics for getting Option 40 I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 25, 2017)

D


----------



## Baxter117 (May 25, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Did you make two trips to MEPS? The last post you made was Friday 19 May where you were all worried about a diagnosis of Eczema.
> 
> Medical waiver option 40 situation.
> 
> I'm a little confused now about your MEPS visit(s)?



Is that question directed at me?

 If yes then no sir I think you might have mixed me up with someone else. I've never been to MEPS. 

Sorry if that question was not directed at me, I'm still getting used to the forums.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 25, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Otto1722 (May 11, 2020)

mikeguerrero64 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been using the search engine to help answer my questions, but I need your guidance.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I know it’s been 3 years since this was written, but I’m just curious to see what happened and if they ended up giving you the 11x with the option 40?          
It’s crazy because I’m exactly in the same position you were in right now. I went down to MEPS 2 days. I passed the medical and passed the asvab. I got good enough scores to qualify for the job, which is 11x with the option 40. The counselors for the army took me in and simply said that it’s not available and to try and pick another job. I simply said I want nothing else but the 11x with the option 40, and of course I was polite. I ended up walking out of MEPS and decided to wait. I called my recruiter and he supported my decision and said he and his team are going to look to get me the job. Just like you I’ve always wanted to be a ranger and it’s a dream of mine. I just don’t want to chance the renegotiation of my contract after basic or in Ait.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2020)

Otto1722 said:


> , but I’m just curious to see what happened and if they ended up giving you the 11x with the option 40?


We are more curious to read your required intro post in the new member area.

That should be your next post.


----------



## Otto1722 (May 11, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> We are more curious to read your required intro post in the new member area.
> 
> That should be your next post.


Okay definitely will write more about it.


----------

